# Samsung Galaxy Note 2 128 GB SD Issues



## gd22 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 2 that I have recently upgraded with a 128GB mirco sd card. The SD card is a SanDisk Ultra MicroSD XC class 10.

If I have a small amount of data on the card, the phone doesn't restart on its own or fail to mount to sd card on reboot. As I start to put more data onto the card ~15 GB. Running a particular application (iSyncr) causes the device to reboot. When the device reboots the phone says that the card is damaged and needs to be reformatted. Reinserting the card while the device is on fails as the phone forces you to reformat the card.

Online sources show that 128 GB micro SD is compatible with the Samsung Galaxy note 2. I didn't have these issues with my old (64 GB) card. My phone has recently been wipped shortly before I got the new SD card.

I'm wondering if you guys know what the problem might be. At the very least, know of ways I can find out why the file structure appears to be constantly corrupt and what is causing the reboots.

Regards,


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can only use up-to a 64GB MicroSD card, anything higher will either not work or cause issues like you are seeing.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

might be a bad card. plug it into the computer and see if there are any issues. There are also a lot of counterfeit cards out there so did you get it from a reliable source?


----------

